# Svs pb12-nsd



## Jre56 (Dec 29, 2010)

Finally felt the Full Force of my PB12-NSD Sub & all I can say is "Call my Structural Engineer"!!! No kidding,It literally felt like an Earthquake!! This is definitely a Movie Sub but it does fairly well with Music. I'm Very Critical when it comes to my Jazz!! I would still favor a Sealed Sub for my Music but the PB12 is doing a Decent Job so far! I get better Punch to my Music if I bump the Hertz to 100 but I lose Clarity(music sound a little duller,highs appear colored)with my Front Speakers. When I push it down to 80,my Highs are clearer & the speakers just totally open up!! I was thinking about buying some new speakers but I think I can wait awhile! I have a Pioneer Elite VSX-45TX Receiver & AR 312 HO Front Speakers. I know my equipment is Old & Outdated but it was Pretty Good Equipment in it's Day! Plus that's all I could afford so I was kinda limited! LOL!


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

So you got the house shaken syndrome... congrats (I think).

Glad to know you are enjoying it. If you upgrade receivers... consider a unit with Audyssey XT32, which does a fabulous job of smoothing out the sub frequencies. I am seriously critical on music and I have no issues whatsoever with my dual PB13-Ultras. :T


----------



## Jre56 (Dec 29, 2010)

Sonnie said:


> So you got the house shaken syndrome... congrats (I think). Glad to know you are enjoying it. If you upgrade receivers... consider a unit with Audyssey XT32, which does a fabulous job of smoothing out the sub frequencies. I am seriously critical on music and I have no issues whatsoever with my dual PB13-Ultras. :T


Thanks Sonnie! Actually I was listening to music when out of nowhere the Bass run went into the Sub,Sub level & the Earthquake rumble appeared!! It caught me Totally off guard!! Are you kidding me? If I had one SB13-Plus I would be Ecstatic!! I have my eye on the Onkyo TX-NR1010 Receiver but I read soooo many horror stories about HDMI connections(handshake problems)or bad boards I'm Perplexed on what receiver to get!! My Pioneer has given me 0 problems out of the 10 yrs. I've had her & Still is going Strong!! I went into my setting & disabled the Bass Peak setting & my Sub is sounding much better!! I had it set up with my old Sub & I forgot about it! All is well now but I'm still dialing my Sub in. It's a work in progress!!


----------



## weevil6772 (Dec 20, 2014)

That's a great sub for the money!! I owned one of them for over 3 years myself and loved it!


----------

